# Crazy neighbor



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

So my wife went outside this this morning to go to work. She had our 2 year old daughter with her. The 70 year old lady next door started yelling at her. Saying that I was killing her grass and digging up her yard. She mentioned she had to put bricks by there back fence so I would quit digging in her yard. (A dog or something was digging by mine also.) My wife told her I haven't been digging around in her yard.. She called my wife a liar. My wife was done by then since we had our 2 year old.

Last year my wife said something to them because their son was mowing their grass and cut like 3 or 4 ft into ours. They cut theirs really low. Their grass is about 80% weeds. I cut mine around 3 inchs. So I wife very nicely told them, I'm trying to grow grass and I would like to cut it higher. She took it ok or so it seemed.

I figured she was talking about the bare spots. I do over spray my weed killer about a ft maybe. So I figured I would go talk to the neighbors. Figured I would offer to seed the bare spots. Not wanting a feud with the neighbors. I always got a long with them.

Before I went over there my wife noticed a decently sized hole was dug in the yard. So the wife and I head over after I cooled off a little. Knock on the door and I hear her and her husband in the living room. They got quiet, never answered the door. Their kids come by on the weekends, I figured I would speak with them about it.

I'm pretty blown away by the whole situation. I moved my security cameras so I could catch anything.

You can kinda see the bare spots here in the upper right. I'm standing in my yard here.


Here's the hole she dug


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

So I checked my cameras. I seen her looking around my yard and hers. I think she was looking to see if I got her back her. Then she noticed the cameras. Wow she was mad. She flipped of the cameras a few times. I'm hoping to catch one of her kids tomorrow, so I can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm quite curious what you find. I know rabbits dig 6-8 inch deep holes under the fence in my back yard so they don't have to walk around the fence in order to eat my garden plants and grass. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

If I were you, I'd try to diffuse the situation. Having an ongoing fight with a neighbor is one of the bitter things in life that could really ruin your ability to enjoy your own home. I know it sounds counterintuitive if the lady already called your wife a liar, but going out of your way to be nice to them might have a big impact and change their attitudes toward you. For example, offering to repair her yard as a courtesy when you're repairing your own might go a long way to showing goodwill. (actually I just re-read your post and saw you already offered this).

Older people may get more eccentric over the years, and the long-term effects of isolation from the pandemic might have had an especially hard effect on some people. I hope your neighbors cool down and forgiveness/understanding prevails.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

bernstem said:


> I'm quite curious what you find. I know rabbits dig 6-8 inch deep holes under the fence in my back yard so they don't have to walk around the fence in order to eat my garden plants and grass. Lazy bastards.


We have dogs that run around and cats. Could of been a possum.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

Phids said:


> If I were you, I'd try to diffuse the situation. Having an ongoing fight with a neighbor is one of the bitter things in life that could really ruin your ability to enjoy your own home. I know it sounds counterintuitive if the lady already called your wife a liar, but going out of your way to be nice to them might have a big impact and change their attitudes toward you. For example, offering to repair her yard as a courtesy when you're repairing your own might go a long way to showing goodwill. (actually I just re-read your post and saw you already offered this).
> 
> Older people may get more eccentric over the years, and the long-term effects of isolation from the pandemic might have had an especially hard effect on some people. I hope your neighbors cool down and forgiveness/understanding prevails.


Ya trust me, I don't want to have a war with the neighbors. I try to be sensible.

So I talked to her son this weekend. I put a note under his windshield of his car to come talk to me. I asked him if something was going on with his mom. He said I think she she's dementia. Wife and I were both thinking that may be the case. I told him what's been going on. He said she accused her last neighbors of the same thing. She said they were digging under their concrete. He said he ended up putting a privacy fence. So not really sure on a solution. I figure he will get back with me.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

reallyfunguy said:


> Ya trust me, I don't want to have a war with the neighbors. I try to be sensible.
> 
> So I talked to her son this weekend. I put a note under his windshield of his car to come talk to me. I asked him if something was going on with his mom. He said I think she she's dementia. Wife and I were both thinking that may be the case. I told him what's been going on. He said she accused her last neighbors of the same thing. She said they were digging under their concrete. He said he ended up putting a privacy fence. So not really sure on a solution. I figure he will get back with me.


Well, that's good to know in the sense that you know your neighbor's probably not acting out of ill-will. Tough situation for your neighbor and for you, but maybe treatment is available for her.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've become sensitized to this ever since my old man has come down with it as well. You try to explain and clarify things whenever they're lucid, thinking you made inroads and have settled their mind down a bit, only for his mind to keep playing tricks on him over & over & over. 
Tough place to be. Sorry you're having to deal with it. I'm not really sure there's anything you can do except show kindness & understanding.


----------

